# Need some help locating some hardware for my tent



## JimRochester (Dec 24, 2013)

Hopefully some of my fellow craft show people can help me out. We have a light dome tent and I just pucked up some of the 3" gridwall displays. I want to use s hooks to hang them from the tent but can't find any large enough to fit over the light dome bars. The only thing I found were plant hangers which hang way too low. Anyone know of some good S hooks with a 1.5 opening that isn't real long?


----------



## cebfish (Jan 15, 2011)

what about carabiner like they use for climbing the cheap ones of course


----------



## rrrun (Jan 1, 2010)

These are what I have used from Amazon: S Hooks


----------



## JimRochester (Dec 24, 2013)

I've thought about carbineers but esthetically I preferred the s-hooks if I can find some. I didn't think it would be that hard, but they don't really list how big of an opening they have.

Henry, thanks. Do you know the size of the opening or do you know for sure they'll fit on the bigger tents?


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Go to the hardware store and get some 1/4" steel bar and make your own.


----------



## JimRochester (Dec 24, 2013)

I may have to resort to that as well. I can also get some that are close and open them up a bit, but only if they are real close. I just double checked and the diameter of the bar is 1.5 inches.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

The big orange box sells a variety of "S" hooks in various sizes. Lowes probably does too.


----------



## JimRochester (Dec 24, 2013)

> The big orange box sells a variety of "S" hooks in various sizes. Lowes probably does too.
> 
> - JoeinGa


Checked there first and mine didn't have any that size. I can also use some hose clamps maybe paint them black to match the gridwall.


----------



## jwmalone (Jun 23, 2016)

I agree, make you're own not hard at all.


----------



## Puzzleman (May 4, 2010)

I use black wire ties to hang my grids at the shows. 
Easy to put together, easy to find at hardware stores if run out and also flexible to be able to make changes to design.


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

> I ve thought about carbineers but esthetically I preferred the s-hooks if I can find some.
> 
> - JimRochester


Have you looked at Nite-Ize S-biners? They come in a multitude of sizes in both plastic and stainless steel and might do what you want.


----------



## JimRochester (Dec 24, 2013)

Never saw those before, they look interesting. Sizes four and five look big enough as well.

I've used the wire or zip ties in the past, the s-hooks looked like a simpler set-up and take-down.


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

Maybe cut up a few old wire coat hangers and make your own.


----------



## JimRochester (Dec 24, 2013)

That probably wouldn't work. They get pretty heavy when they are loaded up.


----------

